# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Life of Russian mercenaries in Syria

## The Man

> Mercenaries from Russia are 'buying' Syrian virgins for £75 as sexual partners as they fight a secret war against jihadists in support of Damascus dictator Bashar al-Assad, it has been reported.
> 
> These clandestine Russian forces also decapitate captured jihadists receiving a bounty of £13 for each beheaded ISIS fighter, claimed a veteran hired gun.
> 
> Moscow has denied deploying mercenaries in the country but in recent days two members of these unofficial private armies were seized by ISIS and are believed to have been beheaded.
> 
> Now an ex-Russian army man serving as a mercenary has revealed secrets of the deployment, often at the frontline facing jihadist forces.
> 
> Asked about rest and relaxation in war-ravaged Syria, he said the Russian fighters bought virgins to act as 'wives' either for a year for £75 or 'forever' at a cost of £1,130 to £1,500.
> ...


Russian mercenaries 'buying virgin wives for £75' in Syria | Daily Mail Online

The Wagner Group works mostly for Big Oil, as I understand:




> MOSCOW  The Kremlin is bringing a new weapon to the fight against the Islamic State militant group in Syria, using market-based incentives tied to oil and mining rights to reward private security contractors who secure territory from the extremists, Russian news outlets have reported.
> 
> So far, two Russian companies are known to have received contracts under the new policy, according to the reports: Evro Polis, which is set to receive profits from oil and gas wells it seizes from the Islamic State using contract soldiers, and Stroytransgaz, which signed a phosphate-mining deal for a site that was under militant control at the time.
> 
> The agreements, made with the Syrian government, are seen as incentives for companies affiliated with Russian security contractors, who reportedly employ about 2,500 soldiers in the country, to push the Islamic State, also known as ISIS or ISIL, out of territory near Palmyra, in central Syria.
> 
> Most Middle Eastern wars are suspected of having some variant of this deal, but it is seldom made as explicit as in the Russian contracts.
> 
> Its all very simple, Ivan P. Konovalov, director of the Center for Strategic Trends Studies, said by telephone of the deals, struck in December but just recently reported. If a company provides security, then the country getting that service should pay. It doesnt matter how the payment is made.
> ...


Russia Deploys a Potent Weapon in Syria: The Profit Motive - NYTimes.com

They have been accused of atrocities. I wrote before about them torturing some guy with a fucking sledgehammer, a video of it came out: Russians torture captured ISIS guy in Syria with SLEDGEHAMMER

Now, that we know they also do decapitations, that explains the severed head you can glimpse at one point in the vid... Scary dudes.

There are neo Nazis among them, like these guys from RNE (Russian National Unity)

They used to have a Slavic swastika as their symbol, but now carry the Cross instead. They are more about religion than race now. Orthodox Christian version of jihadis, essentially. That's what it takes, I suppose.

When, back in 2016, famous Russian TV presenter (and Kremlin propaganda man) Dmitry Kiselyov and his wife visited Damascus, unknown armed men provided security for them

Also assumed to be Wagner boys. 

But, all in all, they are rarely seen. 

Mercenary work actually remains officially illegal in Russia, although the Kremlin allows these groups to exist anyway, to use them for such purposes, where they need total deniability, both abroad and to the public at home. 

The actual, legit Russian Special Operations Forces (SSO) in Syria are often followed around by correspondents and film crews from national TV stations

Their exploits and adventures are televised and heralded far and wide (albeit, of course, without revealing anyone's name or face, of course).

But these guys work in complete anonymity. Wagner has no office address or phone number or website. Officially, they do not exist. There are rumors of a secret base, at a military installation near Rostov, in Southern Russia, where they reportedly train their recruits. 

Even less is known about the other group, Turan. 

Their lives are worth little. If they die, they are simply replaced. Those two who got captured by ISIS, the government refused to even acknowledge them as citizens...

Wagner reportedly has foreigners among them. Ukrainians, from Donbass, etc; Belarusians; I have read about a Serbian who was killed in action over there, with Wagner. They only take white Orthodox Slavs though, I believe. No Muslims, or any kind of minorities at all. The other group, Turan, on other hand, I heard they are mainly ex-Special Forces from former Soviet Central Asia, Uzbekistan, Tajikistan, Kyrgyzstan, Kazakhstan. Especially there to fight and kill ISIS and AQ members also from Central Asia, whom they see as traitors and such...

Anyway, I am sure the virgin wives are nice. 

In Latakia, where the Russians (military and mercenaries too) are mainly based, there are so gorgeous ladies they have there

 :Big Grin:  I am sure the boys all appreciate that lol

----------

Big Dummy (10-12-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

I caught on to the Wagner story a couple months ago. I may have posted it, though the article was not as good as yours. I also got the same reaction, very little. But please don't stop posting Russian military news. I find it fascinating.Donbas, Crimea, Syria all good info on how the world power operates. 

I find Wagner fscinating in the fact they are used as cannon fodder, cheap labor and plausible deniability just as America uses the contractors (mercenary companies).

----------

sargentodiaz (10-15-2017),The Man (10-14-2017)

----------


## The Man

> I caught on to the Wagner story a couple months ago. I may have posted it, though the article was not as good as yours. I also got the same reaction, very little. But please don't stop posting Russian military news. I find it fascinating.Donbas, Crimea, Syria all good info on how the world power operates. 
> I find Wagner fscinating in the fact they are used as cannon fodder, cheap labor and plausible deniability just as America uses the contractors (mercenary companies).


IMHO, not all are cannon fodder, though most are. 

As the article notes, they tend to be from lower classes of society, even ex-convicts straight out of prison. 

They use drugs over there

buy girls, as the article says. 

Syrian chicks you will be surprised how attractive they can be, when not forced to wrap themselves in fucking cloth head to toe, as the Western-backed "Opposition" would have them do



 :Wink:  

And they like Russians too, even made a pretty calendar for Russian troops, wearing traditional Russian costumes and headdresses, to thank them for coming to save their country 

 :Big Grin: 

Anyway, 1,960 Brit Pounds is about $2,600 US. A nice monthly salary even here in Canada, let alone in Russia. And in Syria, you can live like a fucking king, with that kind of income, plus whatever you get for every head you bring back hehe That is, of course, as long as you don't get killed yourself  :Wink: 

So, yeah, of course all this attracts certain kind of men. 

But, there is also, I understand, an elite sub-unit within Wagner. 

To get in there, you have to be someone like this guy, Vyacheslav Korneev


Ex-Airborne Special Forces, Chechen Wars vet
 
45th Regiment. Where Utkin/Wagner himself also served and commanded, btw.

Became famous and infamous before Syria, fighting in Ukraine.



Here, with Mikhail Tolstykh, aka "Givi", a famous separatist warlord in Donbass, since then assassinated in some internal squabbles

In Donbass, he gained his nickname, Leshiy ("Forest Ghost"), like a vicious forest spirit from ancient Russian folklore, whom you can't see, until he sneaks up on you, and drags you away into the depths of the forest to never be seen again...

Now, in Syria, he is a high-ranking "advisor" within the pro-Assad Christian militia Sootoro; and also, I believe, the second-in-command of the Wagner troops in the country





Here, with Mikhail Porechenkov, a famous Russian actor, who was then visiting the troops in Syria


They are good friends, go shooting at the same gun club just outside Moscow

 :Big Grin: 

With Sergey Badyuk, another famous star of Russian action movies also visiting Syria

Badyuk is a badass dude. Real life Spetsnaz veteran, and martial arts master with like five different black belts in karate alone. In 2012, he was in a movie with another famous action star, Vladimir Yepifantsev, and he was playing the head bad guy, and Yepifantsev (who is an Aikido master in own right, btw), ended up just shooting his character, which outraged many fans, who wanted to see a martial arts battle instead. Yepifantsev then said it openly: there was no fight scene, because there was no way to make it believable: "Nobody would believe that I could actually beat up Badyuk, come on." haha Badyuk is Russia's Chuck Norris, he also has tons of jokes and internet memes about him...

Anyhow, it is uncomfirmed, but, believed by many that this is also Leshiy in these pics


That means he was already in Syria back in 2013, with the so-called Slavonic Corps, a Russian mercenary group that fought for Assad already at that time, albeit, reportedly, without official approval of the Russian government. They were Wagner Group BEFORE Wagner. 

He was wounded in the Battle of Palmyra


It left scars on his face

And, yes, those, I believe, are his wife and kids. 

He is pretty much the only Wagnerite whose face is widely known, but that is because he was already fairly famous before this: he also enjoyed and continues to enjoy a successful music career, singing patriotic military songs. 

Here, in July, he performs at a concert for Navy personnel in Crimea, in Sevastopol



Very, very interesting guy...

----------

Big Dummy (10-14-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

@The Man , I figured the real soldiers would get the protection and escort of dignitaries type work. The majority of the thrill seekers and criminals would be assault forces.

Very interesting post above. Thanks again for your insiders prospective.

----------

The Man (10-16-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz

A part of the Syrian conflict you won't find elsewhere. Thank you.

----------

The Man (10-16-2017)

----------

